# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  Change Date Capture on replicated tables

## HenrikF

I have a question!
Is it possible to use Change Data Capture on "replicated" tables?

You see,
I am in charge of a Datawarehouse and I would like to use the "Change Data Capture" feature to load data from the source databases into the datawarehouse.


The datawarehouse will very soon run on Sql Server 2008 Enterprise edition, but the server of the source databases unfortunately runs on SQL Server standard edition, so Change Data Capture is not available there.


Would it be possible to overcome the fact that the server of the source databases lack enterprise edition by doing the following:

1. Replicate the sourcedatabases from the source server into the datawarehouse server (which e.g runs enterprise edition)
2. Utilize Change Data Capture on the replicated tables that after (1) above exists in the datawarehouse server.


What do you think?

----------


## skhanal

Since CDC is based on capture process capturing changes from transaction log and saving them into capture tables, I think it should work as changes by log agents are also logged in destination transaction log files.

----------


## HenrikF

I really hope you are right! That would e awsome!

----------


## HenrikF

> I really hope you are right! That would e awsome!


And you were right, it does work! We use the CDC ssis-task in Sql Server 2012, its great.
 :Smilie:

----------


## skhanal

Wow, it took almost 2 years to confirm  :Big Grin:

----------

